# Timisoara, probably the most beautiful city in Romania



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*The Cathedral* by m_Foto


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Really nice HDR picture


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Check out the next one from the same square...
*"Dolce far niente" in Union Square* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

nice but too unreal. why don't you also post non-hdr?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Some photos are successful, some not. I looked at the rest of pictures, not all are HDR. However, most of which I have prepared to post are not HDR


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *The Cathedral* by m_Foto


Not just nice, really great pic... :cheers:


----------



## Lrk (Jul 24, 2008)

A little bit of my work
Episcopal Bridge:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful picture Lrk, I wish you to beat yourself with each new photo you made :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Airport in winter* by Aerotim.ro :dunno:



^^ Wikipedia



> On March 18 1906 at Montesson, near Paris, the device Vuia I first flew. After an acceleration over a distance of 50 meters, the device was raised to a height of about one meter, flew a distance of 12 m, after which the propeller stopped and the plane landed.
> 
> Many newspapers in France, the United States and Britain wrote about the first man to fly with a heavier than air, equipped with its own take-off systems, propulsion and landing. Since then she has been emphasized and propagated the idea that Vuia managed to take off with his camera on a flat surface using only its own, "the board" without "external assistance" (slope, railway, catapults, etc. ). However, there have been many contradictions and debate on the definition of first airplane.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Traian square* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is the 1st Romanian "plane" there in front of the airport?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ I edited that post :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice of you. Hope you'll also edit the 1st post as you promised


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a lot to learn for school, after I finish I promise I will edit the first post kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*"Elisabetin" neighborhood at dawn* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*St. Nepomuk in Liberty Square* by Antonius Plaian










^^ In memory of victims of the plague epidemic (1762-1763)


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Very beautiful!:yes:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, very beautiful monument imho. But it seems to me these stars were made yesterday  lol


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

The monument was renovated ~5 years ago. That's why those little stars shine


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Catholic Cathedral, Union Square* by marcus_m


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Union Plaza * by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

When you say Union Sq and Union Plaza, I guess you mean the same, right?
Seems that guy, Antonius, makes very beautiful pictures.
About the one before last, Traian Sq = rails again! ahaha


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Get used to put the name given by the author, I change the name only when it`s in romanian or when there is no title. Yes, Union Sqaue = Union Plaza

I would have liked to have more "Antonius" in the city :lol:

Because I found a beautiful one with a tram, and you are a nice guy .... I`ll post another one for today

PS I observe that it is increasingly difficult to get hold of "one picture per day" :lol:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Traian Plaza* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, if you are not afraid to run out of pictures (or views, city corners, angles of photo), you may post more pictures per day...

Tram is very nice. Looks like it came from mid 20 century, that is a strange feeling.

Antonius found out you post his pictures, and since 2010 he stated to make watermarks :lol:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ :rofl:
He began posting pictures lowest since before opening this thread, but this is it 

No, no, otherwise I get to post 30 pictures each day and it`s not good because of this. As I have occasionally escape, it`s ok 

PS Most trams that run through town in those days were bought second hand from Germany. City has invested enough in infrastructure, barely when they totally replace the old tramway, townhall will buy new trams, until then, we must be happy with them


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Alpinet Park* by ValeriyDudush


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tram photo is really great, nice... thanks for the photo, Bogdan


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

And also the last pic, christos-greece, how did you miss it? A peace of garden


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably this will impress him more  / Thanks guys :cheers1:

*"Plevna" Park* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Perfect city to record a movie
but, I never had listen about that...

Nice landscapes!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *"Plevna" Park*


Wow, wow, I like its landscape!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheers: for both of you

Btw, the city is also called "The city of flowers" or "City of parks" 

*Tree in Doina Park* by BogdanBica


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Romanian garden-city ;-) Though I am interested in more urban pictures, the colours of tree above are gr8... Are there any aerial pictures? Or pictures from hills, if any? Or from roofs?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I know I exaggerated with green areas, but were in discussion 

It would be nice, but Timisoara is in full plain  I know some pretty good pictures with the city seen from above, I will post one right now :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bastion Theresia* by Albrecht Kister



^^ This is the most that remained standing of former walls of the fortress, the rest were demolished

In a few months will be fully rehabilitated. Here is a rendering of what will be :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

So great! I love such views. Is it a park at the walls' roof? Are you allowed to go there?


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> So great! I love such views. Is it a park at the walls' roof? Are you allowed to go there?


It was not a public open park on the roof.
In fact, people will be allowed to go up there just when the rehabilitation will be completed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> And also the last pic, christos-greece, how did you miss it? A peace of garden


Yeap, a really great photo, alekssa... some times few of those photos need some extra time to upload to my PC


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> So great! I love such views. Is it a park at the walls' roof? Are you allowed to go there?


MHN is right, should be mentioned that on the terrace will be built several coffe shops - terraces



christos-greece said:


> Yeap, a really great photo, alekssa... some times few of those photos need some extra time to upload to my PC


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*View from "Continental" Hotel * by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Fountain with fish* by der makabere


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *View from "Continental" Hotel * by Antonius Plaian


WOW! Those HFR photos are really great, Bogdan...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

About a church, it is Byzantine style. Wikipedia says an architect was inspired by Hagia Sophia in Constantinople-Istanbul

Awesome view from hotel! And a great job of HDR-maker
While fountain picture is over-HDR-ed imho  water can never be like that


----------



## Lrk (Jul 24, 2008)

Bega Canal Sunset


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information alekssa :cheers:

Lrk, your photo has some beautiful colors kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Free* by cipi


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

What happened to you last days?

I don't understand last 2 pictures... So just to say HI here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also that photo was really good:


>


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> What happened to you last days?
> 
> I don't understand last 2 pictures... So just to say HI here


I was in a little trip to Vienna  only those posted today, the rest are older


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

A more comprehensive picture :lol:

*BRD Tower* by cioloca dan


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Boulevard of Revolution from 1989* by darastean



^^ Finances / Faculty of Medicine / Prefecture


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Last picture has a grey mood. But looks nice. By the way I could swear he took it here hahaha.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ A little color for alekssa 

*Rosarium* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Green for bicycles* by *BogdanBica*










^^ Picture made at one of the campaigns to promote clean vehicles - bikes


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful city indeed. There are some amazing looking buildings here. Well worth a visit I think. 

Thanks for the tour :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

The tour is not finished I am sure  Good pic from Rosarium


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Hopefully not anyway


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheers1: 

Not fished, I will continue to post new photos


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Lutherkirche * by Alexander Stocker


----------



## Lrk (Jul 24, 2008)

Edlaut said:


> Great pics from Timisoara!
> Can anyone advise which filter was used by Antonius Plaian to make the photos so colorful?


Don't know about the filters he uses, i know he waits for the perfect moment to get a shot (light, clouds) and that he takes low ISO shots for HDR processing. You could ask him on one of his panoramio pictures.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *Union Plaza * by Antonius Plaian


Romenia always scares me ( that Dracula's thing...you know...and the building at extreme right is not helpinghno: It has some evil face just at the top!!!)...
Just kidding. Lovely city indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ :lol:

*Magic Hour in Victory Square* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Colours are not natural and to tell the truth, I've seen better pictures of the same alley above


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Another one 

*The Fountain * by Antonius Plaian










PS Later I'll post a picture with one of your favorite buildings :lol:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*City Buisness Centre* by Ovidiu Micsa


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like that building.
IMHO, it looks like big parking. It is neither good nor bad.

Also about picture with fountain: How old are those 2 twin buildings? Seems they fit good to historical place


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I know what you think of that building, that`s why I said it's your favorite building :lol:

I don`t know the exact time, I guess in the '80s. They are among the few buildings from the communist period wich have complied with urban planning of the Austro-Hungarian period - height regime, withdrawals, etc.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Night panorama* by Sandra Rugina


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bogdan BMB said:


> If you want to post pictures, please post only artistic ones


You break your own rule with last picture, sorry


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally, I like the picture >( :lol:

I can`t post only Antonius`s photos, someday will end and I will don`t have what to post :dunno:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*BRD from 7th floor* by Golby


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

No comment to last picture.
Just a comment to previous one: may be he is a great photographer, but he is not the only one.









alex crisan
CLICK FOR FULL SIZE









alex crisan
CLICK FOR FULL SIZE


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> No comment to last picture.
> Just a comment to previous one: may be he is a great photographer, but he is not the only one.


I must admit that with the last pictures you "gave me over the face". :cheers:

As I don`t had time in the last days, I posted first picture that came in my mind.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*The street Florimund Mercy *by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

So cosy to have a dinner there


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Unfortunately most are only cafe terraces, have few outdoor restaurant


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Huniade Castle - entrance* by Colinx


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

May I come in?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

:lol: Yes


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Union Square* by Panoramas


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Wow, absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the posts, Bogdan BMB :cheers:

Would love to visit this gorgeous city some day....


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I also like, it has delicate colours


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely great, beautiful photos


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Union Square at dawn* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Wow, absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the posts, Bogdan BMB :cheers:
> 
> Would love to visit this gorgeous city some day....





alekssa1 said:


> I also like, it has delicate colours





christos-greece said:


> Absolutely great, beautiful photos


:cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*The Fountain & The Orthodox Church* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Doja Street at dusk* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *The Fountain & The Orthodox Church* by Antonius Plaian


No comment for that :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I rather like Doja street. It would be interesting to see more streets, especially cosy and pedestrian.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ cheers guys

*Cathedral of Balcescu - Elisabetin Quarter* by der makabere


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^

:master: kay: :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, those last few pics are amazing! "The Fountain & The Orthodox Church" is just superb!  :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Alekssa and PG, thanks for your kind words :hug: 

*Timisoara by Night from Above* by Andy Loghin


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Timisoara Cathedral* by Sega


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, those last few pics are amazing! "The Fountain & The Orthodox Church" is just superb!  :cheers:


The name is "Fish Fountain" and, besides the Orthodox Cathedral and the Opera House, it is representative for the central (Victory) city square...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great photo by Bogdan:


>


:applause:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, christos-greece. Now my rating is:
Gold
Silver


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Hope that with time to find photos even more beautiful kay:

Thanks again for your feedback and MHN for the completion :cheers:

*Alba-Iulia Street * by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to become a major competitor of *christos* - Monte Carlo, Monaco thread

*Ferrari 599 GTB Novitec* by Dorinnovac










:lol: Joke, a mere picture to go on the next page (portrait page like this one btw) >>>


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Hotel Continental * by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought you hate buildings like that...


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Yes, i hate this kind of buildings, but this is a representative one for Timisoara


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay, I like it. It doesn't look old and represents the architecture of mid - late 20 century


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Twilight* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Could you write some information on the statue? Looks like the Rome's one?!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ This is a reply of "Lupa Capitolina" gift from the Italian city authorities (Rome) in 1926, when they visited Timisoara.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Cathedral* by SeBA


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

MHN said:


> The name is "Fish Fountain" and, besides the Orthodox Cathedral and the Opera House, it is representative for the central (Victory) city square...


Thank you for the info, MHN :cheers: It is very beautiful indeed. I hope to see it in person some day..


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Bogdan BMB said:


> I want to become a major competitor of *christos* - Monte Carlo, Monaco thread
> 
> *Ferrari 599 GTB Novitec* by Dorinnovac
> 
> ...


:lol: You've only got another 17 million to catch up with Christos! :lol:  

The 599 is an awesome machine! Great shot! Thanks for the posts, Bogdan :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you for the info, MHN :cheers: It is very beautiful indeed. I hope to see it in person some day..


you're welcome... and if you'll visit our city some day, please, let us know in order to make you a plan with the most interesting objectives 

PS: assuming you're from Paris, I've been there 18 times, so you could return at least one visit to Timisoara !


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow. There is no a single place I've been 18 times
P.S. Waiting for new pictures, of course


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

MHN said:


> PS: assuming you're from Paris, I've been there 18 times, so you could return at least one visit to Timisoara !


That was a good one 

PG, like MHN said, you`re welcome here. Maybe we organize a meating with SSC members from Timisoara with you like a special guest :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> Wow. There is no a single place I've been 18 times
> P.S. Waiting for new pictures, of course


Sorry for my inconsistency, I have increasingly less time off . Hope in this weekend to recover :cheers:

*Waiting for spring* by der makabere


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

MHN said:


> you're welcome... and if you'll visit our city some day, please, let us know in order to make you a plan with the most interesting objectives





Bogdan BMB said:


> PG, like MHN said, you`re welcome here. Maybe we organize a meating with SSC members from Timisoara with you like a special guest


Thank you very much for the warm welcome guys. Very kind. :hug: When I can, I will make plans to visit your city, and beyond. It would be a great pleasure. 



MHN said:


> PS: assuming you're from Paris, I've been there 18 times, so you could return at least one visit to Timisoara !


I am indeed! Born and raised on the Avenue des Champs-Élysées (as was my mother, grandmother, great grandmother). My compliments. I guess one trip to Timisoara is the least I could do since you visited Paris 18 times! :lol: 

On topic: I was wondering, is the "Fish Fountain" the only one of its kind in Timisoara? Or are there more like it? :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you very much for the warm welcome guys. Very kind. :hug: When I can, I will make plans to visit your city, and beyond. It would be a great pleasure.
> 
> I am indeed! Born and raised on the Avenue des Champs-Élysées (as was my mother, grandmother, great grandmother). My compliments. I guess one trip to Timisoara is the least I could do since you visited Paris 18 times! :lol:


just tell us with one month before.
let's hope it wont take you long to decide... and will not be after my 19th visit to Paris 

cool ...your (family) born place!



Parisian Girl said:


> On topic: I was wondering, is the "Fish Fountain" the only one of its kind in Timisoara? Or are there more like it? :cheers:


As far as I know, this is the only one (with fishes) in the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> :lol: You've only got another 17 million to catch up with Christos! :lol:
> 
> The 599 is an awesome machine! Great shot! Thanks for the posts, Bogdan :cheers:


I also agree! :lol::lol:
BTW, that 599 ferrari is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

By the way, many times I wondered if you open that thread for posting cars or to post buildings from Monaco :lol:



Parisian Girl said:


> On topic: I was wondering, is the "Fish Fountain" the only one of its kind in Timisoara? Or are there more like it? :cheers:


Unfortunately yes. Fountains and monuments (with some exceptions) are not the strong point of the city 

_____________________________________________________________

For alekssa and PG, the fountain and the statue in one picture :cheers:

*Romulus and Remus* by Dan Hiris










*Huniady Castle* by Dan Hiris


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Brediceanu street* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Catholic Dome* by Colinx


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bega - Spring time* by SeBA


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Timisora center* by Dan Hiris


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Bogdan BMB said:


> Lucky you kay:


Thanks :cheers:



Bogdan BMB said:


> Yes, you`re right.
> 
> Where the Sidewalk is narrow, those barriers have been installed. That's because trams can`t brake instantly. Yes, they are permanent
> 
> Unfortunately, most photographers take pictures of the city Sunday when the city is empty, that's why you don`t see people, trams, cars etc.


Oh, I see. Still gorgeous though. 




Bogdan BMB said:


> ^^ Here you can see the status of works. I don`t remember if I wrote or not about this map before
> 
> *Cetate district* by der makabere


^^ Beautiful photo. This looks like an awesome place for lots of little cafes, etc. :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

There are, but not of lot


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bogdan BMB said:


>


I think it is a good place for citizens to get a tan. Or may be just to have a rest while sitting there


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope, in our country you don`t have the right to stay on the grass. In the city is only one park where you can, in rest, no


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, that park above is looking really nice


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks :cheers: / back to other places 

*Iron Bridge* by Antonius Plaian










*Iron Bridge / Eiffel Bridge / Hunyadi Bridge* - Wikimapia



> One of the most beautiful bridges in the city, the bridge still withholds a romantic taste. Legend says that the plans for this metal bridge, whose construction elements are kept untouched, were sketched using an original design made by the famous Gustave Eiffel, the famous architect who designed the well-known Eiffel Tower in Paris. According to Árpad Jancso, "the bridge was more of a recycling scheme by incorporating metallic parts of what used to be the Hunyadi Bridge". The bridge was completed in 1917, however, its over scaled size condemned it to be used only by pedestrians, as building access ramps for cars involved demolishing several houses nearby. This fact determined Franz Engelmann (one of Banat's famous historians) to name it "die Irrtumsbrucke" - "The Bridge of Mistakes".
> 
> Qualified historians claim that there aren't any suggestive or clear evidences in order to certify without doubt that, "The Eiffel Bridge" was indeed built by any of Eiffel's plans or drawings. Despite this uncertainty, the legend is still being passed on from generation to generation, thus keeping alive the mistery surrounding the most charming bridge in Timișoara.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Interesting story. The bridge is quite charming in an old rustic kind of way. I can see lovers holding hands while walking here in the evening..


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, it is charming with such a "roof". Could you also post another angle?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Romantic PG ... :cheers:

*Colors of autumn* by Antonius Plaian










PS actually, Bega is under "renovation", they work on cleaning the canal to become again navigable. 

*Bega Canal* - Wikipedia



> The Bega Canal or Begej Canal (Romanian: Canalul Bega) is a navigation canal of Romania and Serbia. It is the first navigation canal built in Romania to serve the city of Timişoara. It`s name comes from the Bega river. It crosses the territory of Timiş County in western Romania and proceeds into the territory of Serbia, merging with Begej river near the village of Klek.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

@ alekssa - I know I promis to edit the first post, but I really don`t have the time. I will try to write some info in conection with next photos, and maybe sometime when I have time, to make a resume of what I post before :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a beautiful shot of the bridge and canal, Bogdan. Get rid of all the crap/weeds, etc, for sure, but you know what? I actually love all those overgrown trees hanging over and into the water like that. Hope they will leave these as they are. Looks lovely..




Bogdan BMB said:


> Romantic PG ... :cheers:


Romantic "Paris"  :cheers:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful photos! Timisoara is very nice.


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

Many of the photos in this thread are too digitally enhanced and doesn't need to be! The place is spectacular even without the enhancements!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks *GIM* and *doogerz* for the comments, I will try to not post such "digitally" modified photos :cheers:



Parisian Girl said:


> That's a beautiful shot of the bridge and canal, Bogdan. Get rid of all the crap/weeds, etc, for sure, but you know what? I actually love all those overgrown trees hanging over and into the water like that. Hope they will leave these as they are. Looks lovely..


The renovation of the canal means removal mud and recovery sides.

Will definitely leave those trees, at most will make some corrections

Here you can see how looks a finished piece :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

doogerz said:


> Many of the photos in this thread are too digitally enhanced and doesn't need to be! The place is spectacular even without the enhancements!


Reread the 1st post by Bogdan. It is said this thread to contain only "artistic" pictures. IMHO mainly such photos are photoshopped, I don't see anything bad in it.
Nice picture of canal. It puts in a sadness


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*"Trajan Bridge" over the Bega Canal* by Antonius Plaian










*Trajan Bridge, Hunyadi Bridge or Bridge at Maria* - Wikimapia



> Built at 1917 and replaced Iron Bridge moved downstream between streets Ady Endre and Muresanu. It had built instead bridge wooden around's 1871 and was reinforced in 1898, with electrification tram. Actual construction bridge was finished after war ought be embellished decorative elements, towers and galleries.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bega Canal beside Trajan Bridge* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Was it suggested people could walk under that bridge? I think I can see a blocked path at the 1st picture... Or no? If yes, why is it blocked?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Town Hall* by der makabere


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> Was it suggested people could walk under that bridge? I think I can see a blocked path at the 1st picture... Or no? If yes, why is it blocked?


^^



> Actual construction bridge was finished after war ought be embellished decorative elements, towers and galleries.


Probably would have to fit those galleries which is mentioned above. In the second picture you can see an entry, actually is a club, on the other side is blocked, I don`t know why :dunno:

PS I edited the previous post :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Its OK, I got the answer. Probably blocked side is its back door 

City Hall looks gorgeous! Also it has a good colour


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was watching the index page of Cityscapes and Skyline...
And I reread the name of this thread...
Pity we can't change it after creation. As the word "probably" is unnecessary :yes: (Nobody can prove the opposite)


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for these words. 

As might be subject to my opinion because I live here, I introduced the word "probably". Same thing I can say about your town, not just for the sake of making it, but because actually I do. St. Petersburg is my favorite city in Russia kay:

Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Victory Square* by Stela Plamada










*Victory Square / Opera Square* - Wikimapia



> Is the central square of town. The place where revolutionaries gathered and where was proclaimed in Timisoara December 20, 1989 first free town in Romania. The opposite poles of the market are at Opera North and the South Metropolitan Cathedral. From opera to cathedral promenade on the right is called "Via" (Corso) and the left "Substitutes". Both have historic architectural ensembles.
> 
> Around the market are important institutions such as the Romanian Opera Theater, the National Hungarian Theater, Theater German state, the Orthodox Cathedral, Cinamatograful Timiş Philharmonic, the Banat Museum, art galleries and many shops.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The building of town-hall is looking a very nice building by architectural style


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:

*Neptune Public Bathroom* by Stela Plamada










*Decebal Bridge / The bridge at Neptun Bathroom* - Wikimapia



> *Dates from 1909, was, at that time, the bridge with the largest opening in Europe with the structure of concrete beams*. The project was awarded with a diploma of honor at the International Exhibition in Paris in 1910, and the technical solution to achieve Győző Mihailich ing was mentioned in specialized works. Before regularization new channel, near the bridge there Plutaritului Canal, which was crossed by a wooden bridge.


*Public Bathroom Neptune / Neptune Baths* - Wikipedia



> Is a building in Timisoara built between 1912 - 1914 as project architect László Székely. Originally called "Hungary" and was intended to replace the former Turkish baths at the factory. Construction of large enjoy impressive views from the center and along the canal Bega and marks the beginning of district Fabric.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

So grey... You started to love b/w? 

By the way, I've noticed there re at least 2 copies of this thread

European Forums > Euroscrapers > Local discussions > Romania > Romanian Lounge > Photo Corner

and

European Forums > Euroscrapers > General European discussions

What is funny, the last one almost has no comments, but is more popular by number of views, than this one


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

This is the color that you see now in the city. This morning was snow outside.

"You started to love b/w?" - A little 

There are no more others. The one from Romania was there before me to be a member on this forum, this and that from "European Forums > Euroscrapers > General European discussions" it`s my contribution 

I saw the difference between the number of views but I don`t know how to explain :lol:

Even if it has the fewest views, remains my favorite because of comments made by you, christos-greece, Parisian Girl and others.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice to know  Keep posting. I think soon it reaches 10.000 views
9.947 to the moment


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Bogdan BMB said:


> I saw the difference between the number of views but I don`t know how to explain :lol:
> 
> Even if it has the fewest views, remains my favorite *because of comments made by you, christos-greece, Parisian Girl and others*.


And it's because of this exact same reason why there are fewer views here! :lol::lol: Just a little theory of mine. 

But very nice of you to say so, Bogdan.  Truth be told, this is an awesome thread and it's always a pleasure to view such wonderful photos of this beautiful city. Keep it going! :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Thanks, so ... let's see some new pictures :cheers:

*"Chamber of Commerce and Industry" Palace* by der makabere


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Unirii Square by Night* by Einhasad


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Unirii Square* by Einhasad












alekssa1 said:


> Nice to know  Keep posting. I think soon it reaches 10.000 views
> 9.947 to the moment


we exceeded the 10,000 views :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *"Chamber of Commerce and Industry" Palace*


I've seen it many times on previous photos but never paid attention.
Though it doesn't look like a palace, it is a very imposing building and looks gorgeous at night!
I like these pilasters very much!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ I like that too 

*Corso* by filip alexander


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

This picture is very nice. Somehow I think it is very classical point for taking pictures there, isn't it?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ You`re right, it`s from balcony of Opera

*Opera* by Antonius Plaian










*Palace of Culture / Romanian Opera / National Theater / German Theater / Hungarian Theater* - Wikipedia



> Palace of Culture building construction began in 1871, according to the plans of Viennese architects Fellner and Helmer (builders of many theaters in Europe - Budapest, Vienna, Odessa) was completed in 1875. Two large-scale fires have devastated the building. The first took place in 1880 and the reconstruction lasted until 1882, keeping it entirely original form of the building, built in the style of "Renaissance". After the second fire - in 1920 - were left intact only the wings of the building. Reconstruction is done by architect plans Duiliu Mark, keeping the original style only on the side facades, front and the hall being Neobizantyne, typical Romanian architecture of the time.
> 
> Novelty is that *this building has operations in four institutions harmoniously art - unique case in the world*: Romanian Opera, National Theater "Mihai Eminescu" State Theater German and Hungarian Theater "Dénes Gergely.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Fire Show* by Y-o-Y-o


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Weiss Palace* by Dan Hiris


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it also a palace? I also see hotel Timisoara next to it. Good place to stay. How much is it, do you know?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ BTW, looks really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ :cheers:



alekssa1 said:


> Is it also a palace? I also see hotel Timisoara next to it. Good place to stay. How much is it, do you know?


Yes it is, but I didn`t find infos about it, maybe another time

It`s true, in terms of perspective is the best, but currently is under renovation, so only "the modern" part is functional. "The old" part will undergo some changes, in terms of the roof and inside, so that after completion of works will have 5 stars, and the price will probably be higher. Now, for the modern part you have to pay 65 EUR - for one person and 75 EUR for two.

Look here and here

In terms of comfort, I'm a fan of NH hotels


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is this rehabilitation? I always thought it has another name when you remake something historical the way you want. If the architect plan was what we can see now, I don't see necessity to remake it


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Linked to interior, yes, is a rehabilitation, in terms of roof certainly does not fall within the renovation, let`s tell ... "modernization"

In terms of renovation of historic buildings are 3 main principles accepted, one of which is used in this case, the renovation of the façade (first round) and now, the renovation of the interior and roof, the latter bringing him a contemporary element


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Romanian National Bank* by Alexandru Szasz


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just noticed 8.03 picture. Lovely, hope PG wont miss it
And the last photo is also good. The only thing I don't like it is surrounded with railing.
And I still think when we can save the building in its initial exterior, it is the best option. Without those glassy roofs etc  IMHO


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

You're right, lucky that intervention is not so big 

*View from "Continental" Hotel* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Corso* by der makabere


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the View from Hotel. I can even see the kingdom of blocks somewhere at the left. The forbidden kingdom you never show  lol

At the last picture the sky is superb


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Circumvalatiunii neighborhood* by Radu Carnaru



^^ That area will look completely different in the coming years, for more infos check here


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*The winter coming upon us* by Antonius Plaian










^^



alekssa1 said:


> I like the View from Hotel. I can even see the kingdom of blocks somewhere at the left. The forbidden kingdom you never show  lol


Happy? Is the same area of previous picture but seen from opposite point. Now that I made an exception, I would ask to take a look at the link above to see what is going to build in the area :cheers:

^^



Bogdan BMB said:


> ... for more infos check here


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am not "happy". A lot of places have outskirts like that. By the way, I checked your link. Nice. Glassy. Very good for city of such size

There was NY and all the cities tried to copy some of it. There will be thousands of NY copies and those who had not copied a lot, will become unique pearls


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

That was a joke, I was not ironic


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Central Park Timisoara WW2 Memorial* by Alex Crisan


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

>> asking for more or it ^^ <<


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> *Weiss Palace* by Dan Hiris


very cool !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The above night panorama is really great :applause:

Weiss palace its a hotel or theater?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ block/condominium, the one from the right is hotel.

Cheers for the coments!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Snowy Union Square* by bogdix


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> >> asking for more or it ^^ <<


No info about it 

The best I can do for you it`s another photo  (next days)


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Why?? Is it top secret? Beautiful panorama, by the way


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above panorama is totally great; btw do you have it in large scale? If not, thanks again


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ No large scale 



alekssa1 said:


> Why?? Is it top secret? Beautiful panorama, by the way


:dunno: Only photos, I didn`t find text, sorry. 

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pic at night, I like. Regards.*


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers:

*Bega at night* by der makabere


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

The left bank looks like deserted town  There is something magical


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> No large scale


Its OK Bogdan, do not worry kay:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> The left bank looks like deserted town  There is something magical


On the left bank there is the Alpinet Park (former Arboreto). The name comes from the fact that inside the park there is a wide variety of alpine and subalpine vegetation. Uneven ground, arranged in terraces of different shapes gives a significant landscape value for a plain city like Timisoara.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info and for the comments guys :cheers:

*Union Square* by der makabere


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for info, MHN. I got nothing as not fluent speaker, but thanks anyway, ahaha (yep, I always tell the truth).

Once I used to see a pic of some street with weird things on it (furniture, paintings etc) and people walking around and watching it. There was some exhibition and that street was next to Union Sq. Can it be that street you posted above?


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Here? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51359373&postcount=175

^^ That street hosting the event "Delivery street", probably that exhibition you saw :dunno: Am I right? If I am, that street you are talking about is right in front, after the Union Square

PS If you don`t understand what MHN said, use google translate :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I reread it and I got every word and sense. After 2nd try 
And I never use GT here, as I think this forum is international and if one doesn't have such a talent - to describe his idea with plain words - it is not my fault 
Yep, it was "delivery street". And details about this event?


dclaici


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> Thanks for the info and for the comments guys :cheers:
> 
> *Union Square* by der makabere


Another very nice looking photo... :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> *I reread it and I got every word and sense. After 2nd try*
> And I never use GT here, as I think this forum is international and if one doesn't have such a talent - to describe his idea with *plain words* - it is not my fault
> Yep, it was "delivery street". And details about this event?


glad to hear that 
and indeed, GT could be tricky sometimes!

PS: plain words for ...plain cities


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

alekssa1 said:


> Yep, it was "delivery street". And details about this event?


Is a festival held in the street. Let me expose some of their homework last time: Mercy Street decoration, handmade arts workshops, Concert Nicu Alifantis, pictures Victor Gingiu, astronomical observations and so ...


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I think some pictures after a short break will be good :cheers:

*Milenium Curch* by marius bejan


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Liberty Square* by thenoizz


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Union Square* by thenoizz


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking in this thread I noticed that I posted very few pictures of architectural details. I thought we could dedicate a few pages of this topic by posting gates, frames or other items, after which I will return to regular photos

I hope you will like these pages, if not, please tell me to not bore you :cheers:

*Union Square* by Bogdanz


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> Some amazing photos!kay:
> 
> No offense Bogdan, but i've noticed that the title of this thread *is the only one* form the whole "Cityscapes and Skyline Photos" section, which says about a city that it is *the most* beautiful in the country it is situated in. You can check it, if you don't belive me. The other titles are like, "_....., one cool city_" or "_....., a beautiful city in the region of......._", etc.etc. None of them uses the expression "_the most_". Why couldn't you have named it simply "Timisoara, one beautiful city in Romania" or something like that? I'd like to think that there a lot of beautiful cities in Romania, like Sibiu, Cluj-Napoca, Sighisoara, Piatra Neamt, Brasov, etc.etc. Some of the locals there might say that those are probably the most beautiful. I know about these cities, but given the fact that this is an international forum, maybe some of the people here, didn't see/hear about all of them, so reading your description about Timisoara, they may think that this is the only place really worth seeing, or something like that. Personally, i, as a Romanian, who knows, and has seen all of the country, consider that Timisoara is a beautiful city, but there are cities, which i like better. But this may be just my subjective opinion. Many cities in Romania have their nice parts, and unfortunately all of them have parts left form the communist era. It is the same case with Timisoara.
> Why does it always have to be categories when we are talking about something: the biggest, the most beautiful, the richest, etc.etc.? Why can't we let the people decide that, after seeing the photos, or after they visit the country? (i've allready asked you this question before, on a local thread) You should give that much respect to other beautiful Romanian cities. Or is there a competition, which i didn't know about?
> ...


Evil78, I respect your opinion and I almost share completely your arguments but the thread title is "Timisoara, *probably* the most beautiful city in Romania". 
As you may have noted, there is one *probably* particle that, in my opinion, exonerates Bogdan BMB of any mean intention and gives, to whom may be interested, the right measure of his opinion!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Evil78 said:


> Some amazing photos!kay:
> 
> No offense Bogdan, but i've noticed that the title of this thread *is the only one* form the whole "Cityscapes and Skyline Photos" section, which says about a city that it is *the most* beautiful in the country it is situated in. You can check it, if you don't belive me. The other titles are like, "_....., one cool city_" or "_....., a beautiful city in the region of......._", etc.etc. None of them uses the expression "_the most_". Why couldn't you have named it simply "Timisoara, one beautiful city in Romania" or something like that? I'd like to think that there a lot of beautiful cities in Romania, like Sibiu, Cluj-Napoca, Sighisoara, Piatra Neamt, Brasov, etc.etc. Some of the locals there might say that those are probably the most beautiful. I know about these cities, but given the fact that this is an international forum, maybe some of the people here, didn't see/hear about all of them, so reading your description about Timisoara, they may think that this is the only place really worth seeing, or something like that. Personally, i, as a Romanian, who knows, and has seen all of the country, consider that Timisoara is a beautiful city, but there are cities, which i like better. But this may be just my subjective opinion. Many cities in Romania have their nice parts, and unfortunately all of them have parts left form the communist era. It is the same case with Timisoara.
> Why does it always have to be categories when we are talking about something: the biggest, the most beautiful, the richest, etc.etc.? Why can't we let the people decide that, after seeing the photos, or after they visit the country? (i've allready asked you this question before, on a local thread) You should give that much respect to other beautiful Romanian cities. Or is there a competition, which i didn't know about?
> ...


^^



alekssa1 said:


> 1)
> He says "*probably* the most beautiful"
> 
> 2)
> ...


Exactly how alekssa said, I said *probably*. In my opinion, Timisoara is the most beautiful city in the country, but because there is no official classification, and beauty is a difficult term to measure, I introduced that term ... probably

Title "probably the most beautiful city in the country" is not a registered trademark, may be used by other cities that consider this kay:

PS I am not upset. I am open to any discussion as long as it is civilized :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Beautiful photo. Another fantastic set, Bogdan. :cheers:


Thanks :cheers:

Stay tuned to see my "new project". In few minutes I`ll edit the first post in this page 

PS Thanks MHN :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Details* by rachel titiriga


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I am sad that I have to post those beautiful gates in this state. I hope that in next years will be renovated and appreciated to their real value

*Gates* by Darastean

 

 

 

More gates and details in next posts :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

I edited the post #405 for a better resolution of pictures :cheers:

*Details* by rachel titiriga


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good pictures, something unusuall

***

Nice idea for
SkyscraperCity > World Forums > Architecture > Classic Architecture > European Classic Architecture and Landscapes

Here, in
SkyscraperCity > Photo Forums > Cityscapes and Skyline Photos
we are supposed to show not even single buildings (that we often do, lol), but general views of streets, districts, some panoramas etc

So that I "vote" against if you plan to show details for 2 pages... 2-3 posts is nice and gives a fresh stream to the thread, but 2 pages...


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

You're right. At first I thought I will post one photo / post as usual, therefore result in a total of 2-3 pages. Later I changed my mind, so I posted about 6 pictures / post. Will be 2-3 posts or maxim this page depending on how I will divide, then come back to old format.

Thanks for advice :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates Bogdan, and thanks for those kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gates* by Darastean


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gates* by marculescu


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work, Bogdan. Very interesting set of pics. These doors are quite beautiful and with such lovely detail. Unusual set for sure, something different, but very nice indeed. 


:cheers:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

It is so hard to comment doors! I am waiting for new pictures, including those from outskirts


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Not necessarily, I have not posted a new set because I haven`t time to group them. However, the page is about to end.

In the future I will prepare a page with other details, frames, especially windows :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again from Timisoara, Bogdan


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Synagogue of the Citadel* by AragianMarko
*Pharmacy building in Fabric District* by ladislau​


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Traian Square* by ladislau *Iosefin District* by marculescu​  

*Catholic Cathedral* by rachel titiriga *Reformed Church in Iosefin* by colinx​


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Traian Square* by rachel titiriga



*Union Square* by AquaZeiss



*Library of the Citadel* by marculescu 



*Baroc Palace* by marculescu



As I said above, I`ll post details pics of buildings over some time, I hope by then I could do something more organized than now, I will probably focus more on ornaments of windows :dunno:

Some usual photos :cheers: >>>


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> How many screens have they got here Bogdan?


If you allow me to answer , there are two big displays for information and advertising (the one in the picture and another one inside, located in the biggest indoor square) and several small LCDs. 
On all of them, in the upper section, it could be found the status of the "community services" hosted by the mall.


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Catedrala M. by ANdrei:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

And how many WC do the have? (God! I can't believe you ppl talk about number of screens in some mall... PG!!)

P.S. Of course my question is a bit sarcastic and doesn't need an answer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The above photo is really awesome btw, great colours


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the picture MHN kay: Another one made by me 



The gate recently rehabilitated


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Nice shots here, Bogdan. Beautiful building. :cheers2:



MHN said:


> If you allow me to answer , there are two big displays for information and advertising (the one in the picture and another one inside, located in the biggest indoor square) and several small LCDs.
> On all of them, in the upper section, it could be found the status of the "community services" hosted by the mall.


Thanks MHN :cheers2:



alekssa1 said:


> And how many WC do the have? (God! I can't believe you ppl talk about number of screens in some mall... PG!!)
> 
> P.S. Of course my question is a bit sarcastic and doesn't need an answer


LOL Yes, indeed, but I'll give you one anyway. 

No one's really talking about it, alekssa1, just some small talk, that's all. All with the best of intentions of course. My original question was actually connected to the up-coming World Cup in SA,, about screening, etc.  

But hey, this is what happens when your sister is literally trying to climb on top of your head while you are typing! :yes: :lol:


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Probably a lot.  Unfortunately, films don't work. 
Timisoara is very nice. Lots of trees, lawns, green. 

Regards.:cheers:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Great photos, it's a lovely city you live in.. those old buildings are fantastic. kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

henry hill said:


> Probably a lot.  Unfortunately, films don't work.
> Timisoara is very nice. Lots of trees, lawns, green.
> 
> Regards.:cheers:


Films don`t work here, but if you click them, on youtube work 
_____________________________________

Thanks for the comments :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Domul Catolic din Balcescu* by Ovidiu Moise


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bogdan BMB said:


>


Now your pictures are a way better!


Parisian Girl said:


> This is what happens when your sister is literally trying to climb on top of your head while you are typing! :yes: :lol:


Ahahahaha. She is fed up with her sister who is taken up with SSC all day long  ahaha


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ It`s not my camera


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks :cheers:

*Building* by der makabere


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> Films don`t work here, but if you click them, on youtube work


Of course! Im sorry and I thank you. 

Last photo, very very good. 

:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice shot, Bogdan. I think the B/W works well here. :cheers1:



alekssa1 said:


> Ahahahaha. She is fed up with her sister who is taken up with SSC all day long  ahaha


Could be. lol But it would be nice to have such time alright.  Now that she's here actually I will take a few weeks off work. We need to catch up anyway.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks for the comments :cheers1:

quickly, another one ... 

*Studio* by der makabere


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Nice shot, Bogdan. I think the B/W works well here. :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. lol But it would be nice to have such time alright.  *Now that she's here actually I will take a few weeks off work. We need to catch up anyway.*


not that I'm getting it quite right but ...I'm wishing you good luck


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

MHN said:


> not that I'm getting it quite right but ...I'm wishing you good luck


Thank you, MHN :cheers2: What I mean is, I'm going to catch up on some _much-needed_ rest and basically just chill out at home with my sister. Tired...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

If not a car, commercial and air conditioners, just 1960s... if not 1920s... lovely place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last 2 photos are really great... :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

The latest pictures of the most important site in the city - rehabilitation Theresia Bastion - check here :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Indeed, looks like is probably the most beautiful, although is sure it's among the best not only in Romania, but in Europe as well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan BMB said:


> The latest pictures of the most important site in the city - rehabilitation Theresia Bastion - check here :cheers:


Indeed, thanks for the link kay:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you, MHN :cheers2: What I mean is, I'm going to catch up on some _much-needed_ rest and basically just chill out at home with my sister. Tired...


well, get the "much-needed" rest and then come back full of energy...


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Indeed, looks like is probably the most beautiful, although is sure it's among the best not only in Romania, but in Europe as well.


Thanks for the kind words :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Indeed, thanks for the link kay:


Hopefully soon we will have pictures of whole bastion rehabilitated kay:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

On one of downtown streets


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Nice pic, Bogdan. :cheers: Like this facade. Just a pity the building on the left looks a bit shabby, with graffiti, etc. But that's life I suppose. It's everywhere. 



MHN said:


> well, get the "much-needed" rest and then come back full of energy...


Thanks. I'll try. Already feel quite refreshed today actually.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

That last picture is exactly what I was asking for. (I also was asking for info in the 1st post, but...)
About the picture - good! Good, but NOT ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Nice pic, Bogdan. :cheers: Like this facade. Just a pity the building on the left looks a bit shabby, with graffiti, etc. But that's life I suppose. It's everywhere.


Yes, unfortunately that's life. I'd break them their hands. As someone has no money to rehabilitate at time a building is understandable, but knowingly vandalizing a building ... is a deep unconscious :bash: hno:

I wish you pleasant relaxation in this time :cheers:



alekssa1 said:


> That last picture is exactly what I was asking for. (I also was asking for info in the 1st post, but...)
> About the picture - good! Good, but NOT ENOUGH!!!


You are very demanding  Maybe with time I will may be able to make better pictures 

Unfortunately I becoming less free time, this is why I don`t post a picture each day and more, to edit my first post :cheers:


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Brewery Timisoreana* by bqp












> *Brewery Timisoreana* - Source
> 
> Timisoara Beer Factory is the first brewery in Romania today, founded in 1718 in Timisoara, Fabric district. The monopoly factory was owned by three Hebrew in Pressburg, its founders, and the water which made beer from Timis River. Important source of beer in the area, the plant will export beer even in Brazil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Misty morning in Freedom Plaza* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Interesting monument. Very nice capture. I really like the light and the mist behind it. Lovely setting. :cheers:



Bogdan BMB said:


> Yes, unfortunately that's life. I'd break them their hands. As someone has no money to rehabilitate at time a building is understandable, but knowingly vandalizing a building ... is a deep unconscious :bash: hno:


People with nothing better to do with their time and who don't care about their own communities - or anyone elses for that matter. Idle minds and idle hands. Oh well..



Bogdan BMB said:


> I wish you pleasant relaxation in this time :cheers:


Thank you, Bogdan. Very kind.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

:cheers:

Another misty capture 

*The Millennium Church* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I noticed they installed a lighter right in front of the Church. Who could give such a weird idea?


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

the pics and the city are nice but it is sure not the most beautifull city in romania


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ soto :nuts: kay:



alekssa1 said:


> I noticed they installed a lighter right in front of the Church. Who could give such a weird idea?


Unfortunately there are many "smart" people working in city hall :bash:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

garcia.calavera said:


> the pics and the city are nice but it is sure not the most beautifull city in romania


Constanta must also be great, but I believe BMB is referring to Timisoara as the romanian city with the greatest number of historical buildings.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Catholic church in Fratelia neighborhood* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*The water reservoir in Iosefin neighborhood* by Antonius Plaian










*Bega Canal* by Antonius Plaian


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

~1-2km


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*National Theatre Hall 2* by rachel titiriga



> Former stables for horses, a former gym, almost abandoned in the past 20 years, was renovated and now used as a theater room


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ Renovated? When? Except of stairs, it still looks... Look at the window


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Investments have been made yet on the inside, outside to be renovated next year/s :cheers:

PS Check here - click the "foto" button (in the lower left part of the page) to see some interior pics :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Without these inside pictures I wouldn't have believed there were so many iron frames installed back there.
From outside it doesn't seem alike.


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Festivalul Cinéma en plein air* by Evive


----------



## buback (Apr 5, 2010)

The Dome:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Detail 1896:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Serbian Cathedral:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Detail Synagogue:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Plague Statue:





Cuza Building:



Lutheran Church:



George Cosbuc Street:



The Art Museum:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the last one, Art Museum, it seems to be a new place / view for me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of those buildings in the photo-updates above are indeed very nice, amazing like Serbian Cathedral or the Art Museum


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Union Square* by Turisti Non A Caso


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Theresia Bastion by OpiniaTimisoarei.ro


Lrk said:


>


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Theresia Bastion by agenda.ro


Lrk said:


>


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Theresia Bastion by Lrk


Lrk said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm... amazing, very nice updates from Timisoara


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
One of the first... "first class rehabilitation" works made in our city up to now...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good progress. But it looks so new that I don't feel history in those walls. IMHO, it is not the best they could do with it


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bastion Theresia at night* by Adevărul


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome back  great night photo btw


----------



## Bogdan BMB (Sep 5, 2008)

Unfortunately time does not allow me too to write so much on SSC  however, your thread about Monte-Carlo is saved on my computer and I watch it every week, great job by the way kay:


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm jealous now


----------



## Lrk (Jul 24, 2008)

Office Buildings:








By Antonius Plaian


----------



## ThunderTM (Aug 26, 2010)

Some night shots of Union Sq. and the Orthodox Cathedral.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I assume those are your photos but I will remove them if you don't write down "taken by me" in your posts!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Bogdan: Thank you very much, i appreciate that :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



awesome photos......:cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

*CBC/C entrance seen from CBC/A:*









by me


----------



## ThunderTM (Aug 26, 2010)

Some night shots of Union Sq. and the Orthodox Cathedral. Alt.: ~29 m 









Source: me


----------



## ThunderTM (Aug 26, 2010)

-to be deleted-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night views, photos are great and very nice


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq. - Highrez


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq.


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq.


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq.


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq.


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq.


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself

Traian Sq.


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: take by myself
Blacescu, Roman-Catholic Church


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

What a beautiful city!


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself
Location: Near Balcesu Square, Gh Doja Street


----------



## vlad.nicoara (Jan 25, 2010)

Source: taken by myself
Location: Near Balcesu Square, Gh Doja Street


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

*Theresia Bastion* by Lrk


Lrk said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos from Timisoara, especially the night ones


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Christos


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Bv. General Ion Dragalina, The Notre Dame (right) and the Parochial (left) Churches, both Roman-Catholic








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Bv. 16 Decembrie 1989








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Bv. 16 Decembrie 1989 - Sinaia, Romania Orthodox Chruch








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Bv. 16 Decembrie 1989 - near Maria Square, Reformed Church on the right








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Alba Iulia (pedestrian) street








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Libertatii Square








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Near Union Square, Augustin Pacha Street, the Roman Catholic Diocese on the right and the Roman Catholic Dome in the background 








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Bulevardul Revoluţiei din 1989, The National Bank of Romania








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Traian Sqaure








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara - 2010/10*

Traian Square








By cinx_ro at 2010-11-28


----------



## Lrk (Jul 24, 2008)

A Timelapse i made about Timisoara, hope you like it.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from yesterday night, unfortunately the freezing cold and the fog messed some of my plans up, but the photos came decent enough though. All photos are by me.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wonderful city!


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Thanks for appreciating the thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cinxxx said:


>


Really awesome photos from Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^
Thanks Christos!
I would have made more, but it was freezing .
Didn't know that my old Fujifilm S5600 can make so nice pictures. Maybe I will take some more photos at night also with other parts of the city, if the weather is nicer.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I added some new pictures to the local thread, starting here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69483655&postcount=590

If you like them, you can also post some here, I won't have time next days.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Thanks Christos.
Happy holidays to everyone


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I added lots of new photos here, I will try to make a selection with the best, and post here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69852295&postcount=647


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

by carinasirbu



>


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ 13:00 or 12:35? :lol:
Nice winter pictures


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Good remark!
I believe none of them


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Since Spring came, I did a little walk this evening, and took some night pictures. I will share some with you. Enjoy! 

Here we have the Roses Park:









picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

City Center, Romanian Orthodox Cathedral



















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bastion Zone:



















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Union Square*



















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The new illumination of the Barok Palace




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

2 pictures with the square



















pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Last shots from Traian Bridge and Maria Square







pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates about Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Updates from yestarday*




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

26979794


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^



> 21647264


by Schneider Productions


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

3D Laser Show in Union Square
30.07.2011


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
*3D VideoMapping in Unirii Square:*

primariatm.ro


>





>


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Temesvar is beautiful!


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

cinxxx said:


> 26979794


Thanks for the good video.
I would like to travel to Romania.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new videos and photos from Timisoara, well done :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice pics and video....


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cafe de Paris inside Theresia Bastion*




ChagallTM said:


> Sursa: Opinia Timisoarei
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Dunno about that. 
Seems like a nice place, but old fortresses shouldn't be converted into cafés. :/


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Gorgeous City!


Love the Title "Timisoara, _probably_ the most beautiful city in Romania" lol


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timisoara, Banat, Romania
Enjoying a warm summer day near the Bega river (taken at blue hour)
Picture by me .


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Industrial zone - some people are fishing during this sunny summer day




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Water-tower from Iosefin neighborhood in the background




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The Water Tower




























pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The same tower, seen from the Work Bridge









And a view in the opposite direction from the same bridge









pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sinagoga din Iosefin (Synagogue from Iosefin)
And another link





pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Fabrica de tigari (Cigarettes factory)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

This is from the pedestrian railway crossing near the main train station









You can even see the Orthodox Cathedral Tower in the left side









Another water-tower, built 1905


At the end of the crossing, lots of greenery


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I will continue the following days, maye I already posted to many pictures at once.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pedestrian crossing over the railway in Iosefin





pictures by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Şcoala Generală Nr. 12 (Elementary School Nr. 12)




pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parochial Roman-Catholic Church of Iosefin





pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

"Notre Dame" Roman-Catholic Church in Ioesfin




pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Historical building in Iosefin historic neighborhood









picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The Iron bridge, designed by the famous Eiffel
Some artistic shots being made there by people from a wedding nearby



picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

And the view from it on both sides





picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

On the Traian Bridge, Bus 33 in the move


picture by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

City center, Romanian Orthodox Cathedral in the background










picture by SSC user AphexXutz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

In the next 3 posts I will present the 3 (Jewish) synagogues of Timisoara

Synagogue Citadel --> more info 









source


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Synagogue in Fabric --> more info



picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Synagogue in Iosefin --> more info










picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

picture by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful city indeed....thanks for the pics.:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^thanks :cheers2:










picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

picture by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

picture by me


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (1)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Super


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos from Timisoara


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (2)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (3)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (4)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (5)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

This city is pretty!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Thanks 

*****


>


*Night & Day (6)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (7)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (8)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (9)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Thanks!

*****



>


*Night & Day (10)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (11)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (12)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

MHN said:


> *Night & Day (3)* by Andrei Constantin



love this colorful pic....


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
:cheers2:

*****



>


*Night & Day (13)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (14)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (15)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (16)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (17)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (18)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (19)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*Night & Day (20)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Orthodox Chruch in Sinana square*









picture by me


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (1)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (2)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (3)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos from Timisoara, beautiful city indeed....:cheers2:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Thanks 




>


*I Love Timisoara (4)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (5)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (6)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (7)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (8)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (9)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (10)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (11)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (12)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (13)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (14)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (15)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (16)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (17)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (18)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (19)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates from Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

Thanks *christos* 

*****



>


*I Love Timisoara (20)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (21)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Charming. Those night shots are wonderful. :cheers2:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

Thanks and :cheers2: to the author 

*****



>


*I Love Timisoara (22)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (23)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (24)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (25)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (26)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (27)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (28)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (29)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome photos from Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

:cheers2: for the appreciation, *Christos *

*****



>


*I Love Timisoara (30)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (31)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (32)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (33)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (34)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (35)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (36)* by Andrei Constantin


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

>


*I Love Timisoara (37)* by Andrei Constantin

End Album!


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ Breathtaking photos in a thread i discovered right now, with the help of the link from Cinxx's signature . I love Timisoara/Temeschwar/Temesvár, and am very glad to see quite lot of photos from my old Panoramio friends *Andy Loghan* and *Antonius Plaian*.... Both are among the best photographers of Europe i guess. A new discovery is for me *Andrei Constantin* now.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice and lovely photos from Timisoara....:cheers2:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windblower said:


> ^^ Breathtaking photos in a thread i discovered right now, with the help of the link from Cinxx's signature . I love Timisoara/Temeschwar/Temesvár, and am very glad to see quite lot of photos from my old Panoramio friends *Andy Loghan* and *Antonius Plaian*.... Both are among the best photographers of Europe i guess. A new discovery is for me *Andrei Constantin* now.


I'm glad that my signature brought you to this nice thread :cheers2:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

@ *Windblower *& *Linguine*, thanks for the appreciation.

@ *cinxxx*, good job :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

P6042609 by Yasen52, on Flickr




P6042610 by Yasen52, on Flickr



P6032437 by Yasen52, on Flickr





P6032520 by Yasen52, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timisoara - Muzeul de Arta (Sala Baroca) by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Timisoara - Muzeul de Arta by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr



Timisoara - Muzeul de Arta by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr





Timisoara - At dawn by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr
​


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

This is easily the most beautiful city in Romania. I love Romania!


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

For sure there are many beautiful places in entire country (Romania). 
The advantage of Timisoara is that the city has a great number of historical buildings and let's hope their rehabilitation process will continue...

*PRIMEVAL*, :cheers2: for the pics.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed...thanks for the gorgeous images.:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

MHN said:


> *PRIMEVAL*, :cheers2: for the pics.


:cheers:



soare special in Timisoara by carola456, on Flickr


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

lot of potential down here... properly restored this city could rock:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunyadi kastely - Temesvar by y_zsokaf, on Flickr




HPIM1803 by y_zsokaf, on Flickr




HPIM1779 by y_zsokaf, on Flickr





HPIM1777 by y_zsokaf, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

26979794​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Complexul Piarist din Timişoara by Laura713, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Autumn came on my street by florina's trei, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Catedrala Mitropolitana, Timisoara by der_makabere, on Flickr



Piata Victoriei by der_makabere, on Flickr



Domul Catolic by der_makabere, on Flickr



Piata Unirii by der_makabere, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

RamonaPaul-406 by Sergiu Popp, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timisoara: Iulius Mall by VHemmert, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania-3748.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr



Romania-3744.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr



Romania-3742.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr



Romania-3723.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr



Romania-3683.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr



Romania-3679.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr



Romania-3690.jpg by eyecake, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

hot summer mirage by Locsei Szilard, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

RATT Timisoara 167 Duewag ex Karlsruhe June 2004 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr




RATT Timisoara trailer 3620 Rathgeber ex München June 2004 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr



RATT 3513 + 3752 Wegmann GT4 tram ex Bremen Timisoara August 2008 2 by Patrick_Glesca, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

in the middle of the street by r e p o (利珀), on Flickr​


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

:nuts:FANTASTIC TOWN


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Timisoara | Romania by krokodilu, on Flickr



DSC_6135.jpg by krokodilu, on Flickr​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Timisoara looks beautiful! I love romanian cities! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:



2009-07 Rumanía (016) by c_o_r, on Flickr




2009-07 Rumanía (047) by c_o_r, on Flickr




2009-07 Rumanía (009) by c_o_r, on Flickr




2009-07 Rumanía (030) by c_o_r, on Flickr




2009-07 Rumanía HDR I by c_o_r, on Flickr




2009-07 Rumanía (015) by c_o_r, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Photos I made two days ago




PRIMEVAL said:


> Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeschwar / Темишвар by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

By me


----------



## sebaviola (Feb 27, 2011)

*Summer evening in Union Square*

Sorry for the video quality
http://youtu.be/YBPzN70iT5I


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Summer evening in Union Square*

^^
I embedded the video into the forum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates from Timisoara; well done :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parcul Uzinei by [email protected]_V., on Flickr




Uzina Hidroelectrica by [email protected]_V., on Flickr​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr



Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures I found on Facebook today




























http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.261704847210141.59617.261700813877211&type=1


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...59617.261700813877211&type=1&relevant_count=1










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...74390.261700813877211&type=1&relevant_count=1










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._463418680372089_403950576_n.jpg&size=960,640


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: The Orthodox Cathedral in Sunset)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (1)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Bega Frozen)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (2)* by Focus Studio


_(note: Bega Frozen)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (3)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Orthodox Cathedral mini-tower & main tower in background)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (4)* by Focus Studio


_(note: Roman-Catholic Dome from Union Square)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (5)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Regional Business Center & Olimpia Sport Center & Hotel)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (6)* by Focus Studio


_(note: Orthodox Cathedral Main Tower)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (7)* by Focus Studio


_(note: Hotel & Opera House)_


>



*Best of 2012/2013 (8)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Nightly)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (9)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Bega)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (10)* by Focus Studio

_(note: Bega)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (11)* by Focus Studio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

Thanks :cheers2:

*****

*Timisoara once...*
*Old photos transformed into ...animation*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic series of photos from Timisoara... :cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

Thanks to the photographers :cheers2:

*****

_(note: Alba Iulia street towards the Cathedral)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (12)* by Focus Studio

_(note: Over the water)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (13)* by Focus Studio

_(note: Christmas Fair)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (14)* by Focus Studio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great photos from Timisoara :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice city and very nice pictures!:cheers:


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

^^

Thanks. The photographers are really happy :cheers2:

*****

_(note: Bega)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (15)* by Focus Studio

_(note: Over the water)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (16)* by Focus Studio

_(note: Bega)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (17)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Iron/Eiffel Bridge)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (18)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Mix of colors)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (19)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: Decebal Bridge)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (20)* by Focus Studio


----------



## MHN (Feb 15, 2009)

_(note: 2012 Lantern Evening)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (21)* by Focus Studio


_(note: 2012 Lantern Evening)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (22)* by Focus Studio


_(note: 2012 Lantern Evening)_


>


*Best of 2012/2013 (23)* by Focus Studio


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timisoara at night*
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=434661236621578


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ The same video:



21647264​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cristina Mitroi​






































Dalma Zalud​












ziarullumina.ro​













Episcopia de Lugoj​












Robert Călin​


----------



## Nicosiaworldcapital (Jul 28, 2011)

HELLO TO ALL ROMANIAN BROTHERS FROM CYPRUS!!!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mariansb said:


> Aerial photos of Timisoara made in 21 april by a friend, Edy Schneider


..


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Today's banner*









source


----------



## 011Ivan (May 4, 2013)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Earth Hour​




















turistipercaso.it​














Lazar Boglarka​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар​







Carmen Băluțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.




Festivalul Inimilor 2012 - 12 by Alecs Online, on Flickr







Timisoara's Center by Alecs Online, on Flickr








Muzeul de Arta Timisoara (1) by embajadaBucarest, on Flickr









vernisaj expozitie Goya (2) by embajadaBucarest, on Flickr









Church by Albert Takacs, on Flickr






Primavara in Timisoara by George Damian / Ghiduri turistice, on Flickr








Untitled by i.alexx, on Flickr








Untitled by i.alexx, on Flickr






Piata Operei by paulborza, on Flickr




Timisoara by aromano, on Flickr





The Other Half by Alecs Online, on Flickr







The Good Day(s) by Alecs Online, on Flickr






Bega Bulevard 2012 - 9 by Alecs Online, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

source


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.



DSC_0808 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr









DSC_0813 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr








DSC_0885 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr









Rainy Day by ada.sand, on Flickr








follow the sun by alei bainiky, on Flickr









Timisoara by pegase1972, on Flickr










Timisoara - St. Mary Square by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr








Timisoara by azeea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Bega Bulevard 2012 - 2 by Alecs Online, on Flickr












The Other Half by Alecs Online, on Flickr












City Day by Alecs Online, on Flickr










While leaving by Alecs Online, on Flickr









Timisoara by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr​



















*International day of poetry celebrated in an old water treatment plant*


International day of poetry celebrated in Timisoara in an old water treatment plant by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr






International day of poetry celebrated in Timisoara in an old water treatment plant by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr






International day of poetry celebrated in Timisoara in an old water treatment plant by Claudia Tanasescu Photography, on Flickr​


----------

